# "About to do damage"



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

In your guys opinion what does "about to do damage" mean to you?

Say i'm turkey hunting after the April 15th and a yote comes into my decoys. Can I leagally shoot that coyote.

(private land)


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> In your guys opinion what does "about to do damage" mean to you?
> 
> Say i'm turkey hunting after the April 15th and a yote comes into my decoys. Can I leagally shoot that coyote.
> 
> (private land)


No you need a license. However i do believe if your a farmer, you do have the authority to exterminate anything that threatens your crops. I could be wrong, but coyote is considered a type of game. Just use a small game license.


=BASS


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

So your claim will be ... "well Officer Xxxxxx, the yote was going to eat the head off my decoy".

Actually, in a true 'about to do damage situation' ... you do not need a license.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

I believe it also applies to a threat to pets or livestock. I am pretty sure the DNR will not argue if there is a dead coyote, I am sure every coyote has an in born urge to "do damage"

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Coyotes are a pest. I wouldnt ticket you is i was a CO. But there are a lot of jerk CO's but a lot of really awesome ones!


=BASS


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

basshunter125 said:


> No you need a license. However i do believe if your a farmer, you do have the authority to exterminate anything that threatens your crops. I could be wrong, but coyote is considered a type of game. Just use a small game license.
> 
> 
> =BASS


Def wrong. Nothing excuses you to take out anything that threatens your crops. Have to have the proper permits. Not sure on yotes as we don't have livestock on our farm.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

basshunter125 said:


> Coyotes are a pest. I wouldnt ticket you is i was a CO. But there are a lot of jerk CO's but a lot of really awesome ones!
> 
> 
> =BASS


 
I have the feeling you're going to get used to the taste of foot in your mouth when you're in the presence of authority...


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Its threatening your Livestock, not crops.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> I have the feeling you're going to get used to the taste of foot in your mouth when you're in the presence of authority...


Come from a cop family use to arrogance....can you tell? Lol 


=BASS


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

basshunter125 said:


> Come from a cop family use to arrogance....can you tell? Lol
> 
> 
> =BASS



You left arrogance in the dust son, you're way beyond that...:sad:


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

wally-eye said:


> You left arrogance in the dust son, you're way beyond that...:sad:


I try to go above and beyond  haha


=BASS


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

But back on topic, farmers can take deer and sandhill cranes all year long with certain permits.


=BASS


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> In your guys opinion what does "about to do damage" mean to you?
> 
> Say i'm turkey hunting after the April 15th and a yote comes into my decoys. Can I leagally shoot that coyote.
> 
> (private land)


It means that on private property you can kill a coyote year round if it's a threat to your livestock or pets. 

Griff


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

basshunter125 said:


> But back on topic, farmers can take deer and sandhill cranes all year long with certain permits.
> 
> 
> =BASS


Not true.

Griff


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

well in my area i know that the dnr gives some farmers permits to shoot so many does' in june or july and other farmer have gotten permits to shoot x amount of sandhills in there fields, normally these permits are given at planting time.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

wildlife chaser said:


> well in my area i know that the dnr gives some farmers permits to shoot so many does' in june or july and other farmer have gotten permits to shoot x amount of sandhills in there fields, normally these permits are given at planting time.


Wish I knew the farmers that are allowef to shoot the cranes, have heard that is some mighty fine eating....ribeye in the sky.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

lets try to save bass' roast for a later thread, but im not a farmer but I do hunt yote's regularly, im just wondering because I tend to see 10 times the amount of coyote's when im turkey hunting then when im actually call for them.

I'm sure nobody would really argue with somebody shooting a coyote that came into a turkey call, I just was wondering if I can do it leagally outside of the 15th.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

basshunter125 said:


> But back on topic, farmers can take deer and sandhill cranes all year long with certain permits.
> 
> 
> =BASS


Just stick to what you know...and your incorrect again

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> ... but I do hunt yote's regularly, im just wondering because I tend to see 10 times the amount of coyote's when im turkey hunting then when im actually call for them.


 I do not call, never have ... but if I were you, I'd think about chnaging my tactics. If a turkey call and decoy truly bring in more yotes than you see when you are calling for yotes ... I'd be using a turkey call and decoy during yote season.:idea:


CarnageProductions13 said:


> I'm sure nobody would really argue with somebody shooting a coyote that came into a turkey call, I just was wondering if I can do it leagally outside of the 15th.


I wouldn't bet on that. The guide book has seasons for a reason. And you are talking about shooting an animal outside of the open season (why is that any different than any other poacher). 

IMHO, trying to fall back on the 'about to do damage' clause in this scenario is, downright laughable. Then again, maybe if the yote bit the head on your decoy ... and it was one of those inflatable decoys ... maybe we could consider that damage.

Post this same question in the law forum and see what answers you get from the couple resident COs.:SHOCKED:


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Mister ED said:


> I do not call, never have ... but if I were you, I'd think about chnaging my tactics. If a turkey call and decoy truly bring in more yotes than you see when you are calling for yotes ... I'd be using a turkey call and decoy during yote season.


 
You might wanna check the regs on that. I'm not sure, and I've thought of this too but never checked into it. It might be hard trying to explain to a CO that you are hunting yotes while turkey calling with a decoy.


----------

